# Chocolate Overdose Anyone?



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I had the two half sisters out this afternoon, Chloe stayed on her bed snug and warm, partly because I can't lift her into the back of the car (bad back - both of us) and partly because she doesn't need three walks a day. She's quite happy to get a treat and snuggle up for some Chloe time.

So, here's the chocolate overdose, I apologise now, because I couldn't whittle it down to any less pics :blush:

This is Tau sent out for a short blind to fetch her knotted up lead, Indie had to butt in and try and nick it, Tau's too wily though and manages to get it back to me 

















And Tau sent for a retrieve with big sis under control.









Come on you guys!!









Hang on, don't leave me behind...









Tau posing as she's heard something sinister (actually a black bird rummaging in the leaf litter)









Indie's nose is always down in the vain hope someone might have dropped some food!









If you go down to the woods today ......









And some nicely posed shots

















Tau head shots

















A while ago now, I taught Tau to 'get up' on objects, so I could point her at something and she will go and stand on it, don't ask me why!?









And just in case you ever need an example of 'bum tucking' here we go......









Unfortunately, big sis Indie has more important sniffing to do, despite Tau's best attempts at provoking her 









And finally, we don't play with sticks, but they sometimes carry one around, and I just thought this was a nice pic of Tau









I did take more pics of Indie, but unfortunately most of them were blurred as she tends to stick close by!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Stunning dogs...beautiful pics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Those pictures are fabulous!
I'm gonna steel those dogs!


----------



## Diane_Lancs (Feb 28, 2009)

Those photos are stunning! Your dogs are absolutely beautiful...
You should be a photographer (if you aren't already )


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Two very lean, fit and handsome girls. It must give you pleasure to see them so happy and healthy. 

And good shots, too. They remind me of the Steven Townsend prints.

Sh xx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

excellent pictures, beautiful dogs


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful dogs, so healthy looking and gorgeous coats.
Love the pictures.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

The are gorgous the best looking choc labs I have seen for a long time


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the lovely comments, I know I'm biased and think they are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

lovely pictures, fine looking dogs


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what Brilliant pics! your dogs are Stunning!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

What wonderful and beautiful dogs you have, i want to come with you as they look gorgeous woods and a lovely walk xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Aww they are so gorgeous!! Excellent pics, wish I could take some of Zach like that! xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous pics, what beautiful dogs you have!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> And some nicely posed shots


That's such a lovely picture, you should frame it 

Your dogs are gorgeous, nothing like the massive overweight labs we tend to have around here


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

i have actually uploaded the last pic of him with a stick in his mouth as my screen saver on my works computer as i love it so much. xxx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> i have actually uploaded the last pic of him with a stick in his mouth as my screen saver on my works computer as i love it so much. xxx


That's Tau, I won't tell her you think she's a boy 

Her pedigree name is Chapelrose Lala Tau (pronounced: 'laylay' and the Tau rhymes with cow), the last bit is Setswana for Sleeping Lion - there's always already hundreds of people registered as Joanne, so I use her name.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

that last photo is amazing, i want a doggggy


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

They are amazing photos 

Can you come and take some of mine?? 

xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

lovely pics... what camera do you use???


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm fortunate in that my Dad bought himself a lovely Canon camera for Christmas, don't ask me which one, I just point and shoot the things!!!

I always get nicer photos when I borrow someone elses's posh camera!!


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous girls


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

What camera did you shoot those with?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sarahnya said:


> What camera did you shoot those with?


Some sort of digital slr, Canon thing, not mine, I borrowed it - see above


----------

